# What was the sin (sins) of Satan?



## charispistis (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am doing a study on the fall of Satan. What we often hear is that Satan's sin was pride, and probably not the only one. What are some verses that describes Satan's sins and reasons for his fall?

I personally side with Calvin, Gill and Matthew Henry on the opinion that Ezekiel 28 and Isaiah 14 does not refer to Satan. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 28, 2013)

Here are two, murder and lying.

"You are of your father the devil, and the desires of your father you want to do. He was a murderer from the beginning, and does not stand in the truth, because there is no truth in him. When he speaks a lie, he speaks from his own resources, for he is a liar and the father of it." -John 6:44


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 28, 2013)

> He was a murderer from the beginning



He withdrew his love from God, his Father. There was a time when Satan loved God.

If the essence of obedience is love to God, as in the Great Commandment, the essence of all sin is enmity towards God.


----------



## Jake (Feb 28, 2013)

I believe the idea about Satan's sin being pride came from the first book of Paradise Lost by Milton, including also the ideas about Satan falling from heaven.


----------



## Don Kistler (Feb 28, 2013)

Was it not all the "I wills" listed in Scripture?

"I will..."

"I will..."

and finally, "I will be like the most High God."


----------



## charispistis (Feb 28, 2013)

Jake said:


> I believe the idea about Satan's sin being pride came from the first book of Paradise Lost by Milton, including also the ideas about Satan falling from heaven.



Yes but look at 1 Timothy 3:6:
"Not a novice, *lest being lifted up with pride he fall into the condemnation of the devil*."


----------



## A Tulip Not a Daisy (Feb 28, 2013)

Rebellion.

Revelation 12:4 
And his tail drew the third part of the stars of heaven, and did cast them to the earth: and the dragon stood before the woman which was ready to be delivered, for to devour her child as soon as it was born.


----------



## Don Kistler (Feb 28, 2013)

It seems that the original sin of Satan was the same as the original sin of Eve (and Adam), that of discontent. Satan was not content with what God had given him and wanted in the end to be equal with God. Eve and Adam were not content with paradise, they wanted to be on the same level as God, "knowing good and evil." 

Pride is there, yes, in the sense that we think we deserve more than God wants to give us. But discontent seems to be behind the pride.


----------

